# Androforte 5 cycle gains



## Grundel47 (Oct 14, 2012)

OK Guys,

I'm new here and have some interesting results from my 1st cycle using Androforte 5 Test Cream only.

Completed a 14 week cycle using 150mg day of 5%wW/V OR 50mg/ml Testosterone BP.

I went from 73kg to 80kg in this period with very little water retention and great strength and size gains, especially considering I got a knee injury early on and couldn't do much in the way of leg work. In other words the extra 7 kgs was mainly upper body.

This stuff works!!!

Some personal stats for those interested:
Age - 47
Height - 5' 8

Some of my blood work 5 weeks in was:

Total Test- 45nmol/L
Free Test- 1315 pmol/L

Its been a month since I started PCT and i've lost about 0.7 kg in weight.

Next cycle will be Sustanon 250 ( 250mg twice a week + Androforte 5 (100mg/day).

Since I can't find anybody who has done this cycle before I will be looking to find an optimum dosage for the accompanying Androforte cream.

Be interesting to see how it goes!!

Grundel


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 15, 2012)

if you're gonna pin sust why even use the cream, seems like a waste of time and money


----------



## longworthb (Oct 15, 2012)

To me it seems like creams would be a waste. It might be dosed at 50mg but how much of that is readily available through absorption? I'd rather pin my test and have it in my blood stream with less product being lost


----------

